
Pepper.com is quietly building a global social commerce empire out of Berlin - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/brief/pepper-com-social-commerce/
======
wimagguc
One of those rare startup-success-stories, where there isn't even a mention of
"valuation" or "investment rounds". I very much enjoy that.

